# Humidity



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey! I'm new to this, the whole mantid thing, i was wondering if there was anyway to check your humidity? Do I need tools, or is there some way to tell? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kriss (Jun 2, 2007)

You can buy a Hygrometer that will attached to the inside of you viv. This will register the humidity of your tank.They are cheap and easy to find on the net or reptile pt shops.

I would say as a general rule, if you are using a substrate such as vermiculite or Spagnum moss to acheive a humidity of 60-70 then a misting every 2-3 days will acheive this.

Live plants in your viv will also help staberlise humidity.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't think you really need to know the humidity.


----------



## ramantis (Jun 2, 2007)

Humidity is extremely important in caring for mantids! Incorrect humidity

levels can lead to molting disasters. You can buy small circular humidity

guages at Petsmart (as well as Temp.) for about 6 bucks.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have one and all my mantises seem happy... except for when I handle them or don't feed them.


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

What I meant was, you just have to spray a couple times a week and they'll be fine. Of course if you want to be safe, go ahead and buy a couple.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2007)

> What I meant was, you just have to spray a couple times a week and they'll be fine. Of course if you want to be safe, go ahead and buy a couple.


That's correct. If my spahgnum moss starts drying out I mist them.


----------

